# Old-style Soda Stream Bottles



## cliffo (13/11/08)

Hi All,

I've got two of the old style grey soda stream cylinders that I'm planning to swap for the newer cylinders at my local BigW on the weekend.

Thought I'd see if anyone here may have a use for them before I go and swap them (if they will do the swap of course).

Looking to swap these for two of the newer type of cylinders if anyone is interested.

I'm at Charlestown near Newcastle.

PM me if interested.

cheers,
cliffo


----------



## cliffo (15/11/08)

Well I had no luck swapping the cylinders.

I went to the local BigW and the girl grabbed two replacement cylinders and asked me to walk around to the register.

Unfortunately her supervisor was there and said they weren't allowed to swap the old style for the new ones anymore...damn!! Nearly got away with it.

Has anyone in the Newcastle area been able to swap these anywhere locally?

Might just bite the bullet and buy a new one instead of hunting around in the hope someone will swap them.

Cheers,
cliffo


----------



## Carbonator (15/11/08)

Is this the old style, I have 2 of them;


----------



## cliffo (15/11/08)

Carbonator said:


> Is this the old style, I have 2 of them;
> 
> View attachment 22565



Yep, thats them


----------



## unterberg (15/11/08)

I am atm looking for some soda stream cylinders as well. A bit pricy to buy new ones but it is also hard to find the newer ones elsewhere.
Might have to buy new, unfortunatly.

Is there any chance you could get the old ones refilled at least?


----------



## Sully (15/11/08)

Unterberg said:


> I am atm looking for some soda stream cylinders as well. A bit pricy to buy new ones but it is also hard to find the newer ones elsewhere.
> Might have to buy new, unfortunatly.
> 
> Is there any chance you could get the old ones refilled at least?



many moons ago i knew of a bloke who used to refill his own from his own co2 tank. he had an adaptor made up specially to do it. a real tight arse.


i wouldnt recommend it unless you really know what you are doing.

maybe one of the mkol refillers maybe able to do it?

looks like i am in the same boat by the sounds of it....hmmmmm <_< 


cheers

sully


----------



## kram (16/11/08)

It doesn't hurt to act clueless and going to the service desk (Big W) and asking for a cylinder. I scored three this way at the price of $11.62 each. I just said my old bottles had been chucked in the bin and got away with it.


----------



## tourist (16/11/08)

Just keep going back - sooner or later someone will do it for you. I took an old one to Woollies and the 15-year-old at the ciggie counter scratched his head for a while, rang the manager and soon there were about 6 angry smokers behind me, waiting for their fix. The pressure got to him and he just swapped it. Just keep trying.


----------



## afromaiko (16/11/08)

Just keep trying places, you'll find somewhere. I swapped two oldies for newies eventually, at Woolworths.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (16/11/08)

I wonder why the new bottles are so expensive, with people swapping in the old cylinder and all... <_<


----------



## Carbonator (16/11/08)

I was reading the back of the yellow removable label off a new one and the fee is $28.90 for the license to hold a new bottle for swapping when empty.

If you return an empty, but don't want to replace it with a full, (give up the license) they have the hide to charge you a $2 fee for the privilege.


----------



## lachabaloo (17/11/08)

I went to try and swap mine today, and got the same response, they said they couldn't do it because they're obsolete. I'll just have to keep trying!!


----------



## cliffo (17/11/08)

I don't think I could be bothered running around in the hope I'll get lucky for a swap.

Might just go and buy a new soda stream system from Kmart or BigW. Think they're $50 but at least then its done.

One of my cylinders still has about 1/4 gas in it so that's okay - only cost me $2.25 off ebay for two systems.

If anyone local wants the totally empty cylinder and attempt to swap it themselves send me a PM - free to a good home.

cliffo


----------



## afromaiko (18/11/08)

Yes also bought a complete kit which came with 1 x CO2 cylinders for about $50. It's coming up to sale time so you should be able to snag yourself a deal. I remember some mention around here of a mythical pack that actually contained 2 cylinders and was accidentally marked down too, but that was a while back.


----------



## cliffo (18/11/08)

afromaiko said:


> Yes also bought a complete kit which came with 1 x CO2 cylinders for about $50. It's coming up to sale time so you should be able to snag yourself a deal. I remember some mention around here of a mythical pack that actually contained 2 cylinders and was accidentally marked down too, but that was a while back.



This thread here

That was about 12 months ago - I'll keep an eye out over the next few weeks but I want my portable system up and running by Xmas so may just have to buy the standard pack.

cliffo


----------



## Fents (18/11/08)

just looked on the soda stream site and those 100L bottles look AWFULLY tempting.

edit - linksy http://www.sodastream.com.au/auretail/cate...ders&Page=1


----------



## cliffo (19/11/08)

I just checked out a local Kmart and they only had the 1 Co2 bottle version for $50.

If anyone comes across somewhere selling the 2 bottle promotion deal again please let us know.

cliffo


----------



## unterberg (19/11/08)

jep I reckon that would be awesome!
I will keep an eye out!


----------



## cliffo (19/11/08)

Unterberg said:


> jep I reckon that would be awesome!
> I will keep an eye out!



The online sodastream store has a "value" pack where you get the machine, bottles & 2 40L gas cylinders for $69.99 but it currently says "back instock soon".

Link here

I'd pay the extra $20 and get the one from the online store over the 1 cylinder pack for $50.

I'll wait and see what might appear in the stores for a few weeks.

cliffo


----------



## Sully (19/11/08)

just veering off track a little, is the thread the same on the new bottles as the old ones? I hope i dont have to buy a new adaptor as well :unsure:

cheers

sully


----------



## cliffo (22/11/08)

Hi Sully,

I believe the threads are the same.

cliffo



Sully said:


> just veering off track a little, is the thread the same on the new bottles as the old ones? I hope i dont have to buy a new adaptor as well :unsure:
> 
> cheers
> 
> sully


----------



## Ross (22/11/08)

cliffo said:


> Hi Sully,
> 
> I believe the threads are the same.
> 
> cliffo




confirmed  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Sully (22/11/08)

cliffo said:


> Hi Sully,
> 
> I believe the threads are the same.
> 
> cliffo






Ross said:


> confirmed
> 
> Cheers Ross


thank F for that. Thanks for confirming. the adaptor cost me an arm and leg years ago and I havent barely used it.


cheers guys

Sully


----------



## Tony M (22/11/08)

Sully said:


> many moons ago i knew of a bloke who used to refill his own from his own co2 tank. he had an adaptor made up specially to do it. a real tight arse.


Dont slag off at us old tight arses. I have a couple new and old (same thread) and fill them from a fire extinguisher. Apart from working out at about two bux a fill, they are far more convenient for lugging around and take up very little room in the fridge. Also, when the dodgy gas reticulation fails, only a few grams of gas go west rather than three kilo. A valuable part of the kit.


----------

